# Insurance



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Greetings! 

Does anyone know anything about insuring aquariums for liability and damage?

I assume there is some kind of liability insurance you can get in the event of a flood if a tank breaks or something like that but can you get something that will help recover the costs as well as cover damages? 

Please advise.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Rossco said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Does anyone know anything about insuring aquariums for liability and damage?
> 
> ...


This is a very good question. I am sure the answers will help many of BCA members. I look forward to following this post for answers.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

There's going to be a deductible.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

standard issue house/renters insurances costs approx 11-14$/month over here and covers up to 2 million dollars damages even if YOU smashed your tanks out and had a flood.
there is no special circumstance for aquariums and i believe the deductable is 1000$ , in addition the same insurance that covers your tanks also covers you against various other things that you should protect yourself from anyways fire,theft ect ect 

im sure there are other policies and more intense coverage but this is what i have and im sure it is basic as hell but better than nothing.i get mine through CO OPERATORS


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

As Mac said home insurance will cover water damage up to whatever your policy limit is. If you own a house however you will be paying alot more than $14/month. We just received our renewal and it's closer to $100/month for fairly basic coverage. If you own a condo insurance is cheaper because the Strata covers fire insurance, we used to pay about $250/year.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

macframalama is right, its covered under basic renters insurance dude


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

You might want to check on specific coverage, but I know our homeowner's covers water damage.


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

I actually looked into this a few weeks ago. A leak from an aquarium IS covered, and NOT considered flood damage.

Flood damage caused by nature (tsunami, swollen rivers, rainstorms, etc) is NOT covered. Most insurance companies do not cover flooding by nature, or if they do, it is under a separate coverage, and very expensive.


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I kinda figured regular insurance would be enough but wanted to check with you all before I go and get insurance which is something should do for all of the above reasons.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

acutaly insurance will cover damadge from flooding as long as you can prove it was your sump not being able to keep up , happend before and sure saved my parents but


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you have the most depressing sig in the forum....hands down..


big_bubba_B said:


> acutaly insurance will cover damadge from flooding as long as you can prove it was your sump not being able to keep up , happend before and sure saved my parents but


----------

